# JOLLEY RIDING TOY MUSEUM ESTATE AUCTION PART 2



## ROCKFORD AUCTION (Feb 6, 2017)

Part 2 of the *Jolley Riding Toy Museum Estate Auction* will be held on Saturday February 18, 2017 in Owen Sound, Ontario, Canada.  The auction features 50+ Antique and Vintage bicycles and tricycles including a 1936 CCM Flyte and numerous coasters. Also included are 90 wagons, 35 pedal cars, antique and vintage bicycle memorabilia, pressed steel ride-on toys and much more. Online bidding is available through Proxibid by visiting our web site at: www.rockfordauctioncentre.com


----------



## catfish (Feb 6, 2017)

There was a lot of cool stuff in the first auction. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 6, 2017)

Wish I could make it. Nice place,I spent some time there with my Dad as a teen. I have this cool plate in remembrance.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 6, 2017)

Wow, nice stuff. This auction is in Canada......I see a few things I may want to add to my stable....cool.


----------

